# Which PC Game has best story line??



## Serial_Killer (Mar 1, 2005)

Title says it all ,
I think Diablo II had awesome story, POP:WW and Halo also were pretty good .

What do u guyz think...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 1, 2005)

The best i Liked was Hitman 2 both gameplay wise and storyline wise....as the game is totally connected with its unique storyline and goes hand in hand with the gameplay....awesome game and definetly a worth play....the rest games havent paid much attention to storyline and stuff


----------



## Mr.47 (Mar 1, 2005)

HITMAN I'M MR.47
HITMAN 2 HAD A GREAT ENDING SO DID HITMAN CONTRACTS
WAIT FOR HITMAN 4 
ITS CALLED BLOODMONEY



STORY WISE MAX PAYNE 2 WAS REALY TRAGIC
IT BROUGHT TEARS IN MY EYES....OH MONA........


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 1, 2005)

IMHO, Max Payne 1 & 2 had the most pwerful story line. You sort of connected with Max as he wnt on his rampages with a 600+ bodycount!

And Half Life 1 had a great storyline as well. Add to that the seamless level loading and the player being forced to view the world through Freemna's viewpoint all the time made up for some immersive game play.


----------



## ycr007 (Mar 1, 2005)

I Looved Max Payne I & Deus Ex


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 1, 2005)

Did any of you guys ever try "Freedom Fighters"? Though the plot-line was with all familiar twists and turns, the alternate-future setting was an exciting game setting to start with.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 1, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Did any of you guys ever try "Freedom Fighters"? Though the plot-line was with all familiar twists and turns, the alternate-future setting was an exciting game setting to start with.



i had just played it once....liked its easy playing interface and 3rd person action view......quite good game....but dun ask about the story line cause they aint of much concern to me  

and yea again HL 1 did have a good storyline preciesly the reason why Hl2 had to be done with a even better storyline and Gameplay which it definetly lived upto


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 1, 2005)

Story line something that is always of paramount importance to me whenever I sit down to play a game. I watch each and every FMV, listen to all the dialouges, watch all cutscenes. The gameplay for me will be half complete if I dont know why I am going to suffocate that bugger to death over there!

Coming on to good story lines, Mafia too had a great one. I just loved the old world charm of the game, with so many twist and turns. And the ending was just great! *The Mob never forgets!*


----------



## Charley (Mar 1, 2005)

Anyhow my personal favourites have to be Max Payne and Soul Reaver,deus ex,Leisure Suit Larry series,Fallout 1 and 2, Final Fantasy 2, and 3,Starcraft.

Solid storyline,characters as well as graphics in one single package.


----------



## cheetah (Mar 1, 2005)

Urban Chaos.


----------



## hard_rock (Mar 1, 2005)

Story wise nothing can beat MAFIA the last scene was hearttouching,and Tommy's dialogues are awesome..........they really make u think abt wat he said....I liked the story very much.
         Second Is Maxpayne-2.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 1, 2005)

Story-wise, it has be Max Payne, especially the sequel. And not to mention, Deus Ex and DX: Invisible War. Playing the final levels in the decrepit UNATCO buildings and going through its ruins was just plain freaky and totally eerie.
The other contenders would definitely have to be the Half-Life series, Tribes: Vengeance (a great approach to storytelling, in my opinion) and Doom 3. I thought the way they told the story and the way the events unfolded partly via cutscenes and partly via the PDAs was just great.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 1, 2005)

i liked Mafia.. MAX PAYNE.. Man Hunt..  n wat bout Enter the matrix


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 1, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> n wat bout Enter the matrix



ummm....well i say that was a total dud.....as it could have been way better than expectation....i mean seriously when the game was about to be launched i thought that there is gonna be a good storyline for itself....but nope the story begins from the same length as in The Movie Matrix Reloaded and the part where Niobe and Ghost are sent to intercept a mysterious parcel from the post office and then a series of own masala is added to extend the storyline by adding some sorry looking cut scenes and the end is a total waste i guess.....but overall it was just a plain Ok IMO


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 1, 2005)

hmm i know it wasn upto expectations.. but then the graphics was awesome..  i first played it on a XBOX n not to say i was addicted to it.. n was playin it for bout 2 days ( not 24 hrs ) until i finished it  n i do accept the end was also not upto mark..


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 1, 2005)

EtM was good in a sense, but the hype surrounding it and gamers' expectations of what the game would turn out to be spoilt it. Fans of the trilogy expected it to be a seamless integration and a true Matrix experience, which it was not. 
While it helps give a deeper perspective of the Matrix storyline, it was a console part and that I guess was partly its downfall.  The game does a good job of tying the storylines of "Final Flight of the Osiris", Reloaded and Revolutions together, and a lot of what's being said in the movies can only be understood if you've played the game.
Same with "The Matrix Online" MMORPG. A lot of the post-Neo world and the different factions vying for power is pretty much the setting for the game, where you can either ally either with the humans, the machines or the exiles. 
So, I guess the only thing that sums up EtM is - "couldve been better" especially when it comes to gameplay and graphics because all Shiny Entertainment and Atari and the Matrix team at WB wanted to do was cash in on the Matrix partywagon real fast, and they didn't mind raising the hype and inconveniencing users by pushing a badly finished game at them. 
All in all, a game that's better to watch someone else play rather than play it yourself.

BTW, allwyndlima, you've got to see Final Flight of the Osiris and the rest of the 9 animated shorts in "The Animatrix" to complete the Matrix experience.

And oh, the ending was tied in perfectly with the end of The Matrix Reloaded and a bit of The Matrix Revolutions.


----------



## borg (Mar 1, 2005)

Metal Gear Solid series win hands down in the story department. No competition. If u thought Max Payne had a nice story, I don't know what u would have said if u played MGS. The whole game is nothing but a huge, big, mega story.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 1, 2005)

@enoonmai.....ya i guess Atari had a total let down on the actual Story aspect of it....but rather i wasnt completly stisfied with its co-ordination to the game....the cut scenes look like a total replacement for the Oh-So dull gameplay....i mean yea sure those bullet time Combos and stuff would make u feel as if u were Ghost/Niobe but rather it just didnt click that much....plus the major setback for it was the removal of Neo and hence the game became pale considering no aspect relating to him was provided in it....So i think this was a major fallback for the games storyline as well  

Btw i havent seen the Osiris final Flight yet....i believe it was an 9 min or something additional computer generated Scene i guess....not too sure about it but anyways how is it????? is the Animation Similar to Animatrix????


----------



## DKant (Mar 1, 2005)

Max Payne and Deus Ex. Been a long time since I played HL, so I don't remember what it was like. 

And oh, how could I forget the classic : QUAKE III ARENA!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 1, 2005)

> And oh, how could I forget the classic : QUAKE III ARENA!


Pray tell me, where did you find a story in that game?!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 1, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> > And oh, how could I forget the classic : QUAKE III ARENA!
> 
> 
> Pray tell me, where did you find a story in that game?!!!



lol....its a simple one.....Xaero is supposed to be the Grand champion of a Arena (God Knows where that is)......and then there's u trying to take that championship title from him(atleast thats what i know) .....See not much talk in this game....but just the walk and "Blow whatever u see in front of ya" funda for this 3D FPS


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 1, 2005)

Actually the story line goes something like you are placed in an arena where you fight for the entertainment of the ruler there. To ensure that the fight goeson forever, you are immidiately re-spawned the moment you are killed. Actually its almost a page long story but I just cant recall it. Hey Prof., care to post the story yet again?

@Prof: Know what? I tried to wade through your 2829 posts at Skoar! to find that one post where you had put up the story!


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 1, 2005)

No problem, cody. Here it is:

Untold centuries ago the Vadrigar, the mysterious Arena Masters, constructed the Arena Eternal for their own infernal amusement. Virtually nothing is known of these beings except that they savor the carnage and clamor of battle. As such, they have stocked the arena with the greatest warriors of all time. And you have just joined their ranks.

As a gladiator in the Arena Eternal, you must not only survive, but also win each and every battle against ever more powerful opponents. Don't worry overly much about getting "fragged." The Vadrigar won't be cheated of their favorite sport by a little thing like death. Those who fall are instantly restored to life and immediately thrust back into the battle, perhaps a little wiser for their misfortunes.

When the dust, blood, and gibs settle, all warriors will have earned the right to battle again, providing further entertainment for the Vadrigar. But only the warrior who has fragged the most foes will be lauded as the winner. The victorious gladiator advances to a more challenging array of arenas, until, at last, he or she faces Xaero, Lord of the Final Arena.

Source: Quake 3 Arena Help File
Path: Quake3 directory/Extras/Help/Manual/index.html

@cody: Wading through all the posts? LOL, you're crazier than I imagined.  Even *I* dont dare do that.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks Prof! So as the help file surmises, thats the Quake 3 story. But the best story of all times??? Sorry, next please!


----------



## drvarunmehta (Mar 1, 2005)

no one lives forever
no one lives forever 2
command & conquer red alert 2
Broken Sword - The Sleeping Dragon
syberia
curse of monkey island


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah, that was one of the lamest "stories" I ever heard. It sounds cool, but it literally has next to nothing to do with the game or its gameplay. Heck, Q2 had a better storyline. Technically, the best "story" that has come out of id Software so far has been Doom 3 and RtCW.

Technically speaking, Half-Life was the first game to have a semblance of a story, and it was the first time someone professional actually worked on the script of the game. Marc Laidlaw literally was the first scriptwriter for an FPS. And it was so appealing because it WAS a true first-person shooter. You got to find out everything through the eyes of Freeman. (Man, how I loved the part where at the end of "Surface Tension" Freeman gets ambushed by the grunts who throw him in the trash compactor. Literally everything goes black and you only hear your heartbeat before you faint and wake up when you're thrown into the compactor) 

Having said that, I dont know if id hired a scriptwriter for Doom 3. They must have, the storytelling was so good in that game.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 1, 2005)

Infact they did :


> For the game, id has enlisted the services of science fiction writer Matthew Costello to pen the game story and dialogue. Costello is no rookie to this sort of thing -- you may recognize him as the writer of the 7th Guest and The 11th Hour games. The game has already been storyboarded from start to finish



Source:*archive.gamespy.com/e32002/pc/doom3b/

To Myself: Should go and study now. Sems starting tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

Hitman 2
Dues Ex 1
Max Payne 2
Thief 2


----------



## moshel (Mar 1, 2005)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> Story wise nothing can beat MAFIA the last scene was hearttouching,and Tommy's dialogues are awesome..........they really make u think abt wat he said....I liked the story very much.



I agree with you m8 nothing beats the ending of Mafia. That is one of very few games with a sad ending......   

The story depicts the true life of many people who go on the wrong path due to bad circumstances.


----------



## DKant (Mar 1, 2005)

lolz. I was kidding regarding QIIIA's story. I never even knew it had one worth 5 posts!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 1, 2005)

Damn! Missed the sarcasm there!  LOL! Anyways, we did learn something, didnt we? That games with a wafer thin story also sometimes make for a fun gameplay!


----------



## DKant (Mar 1, 2005)

> That games with a wafer thin story also sometimes make for a fun gameplay!



Yeah, and the ones that r really good sometimes miss the megabucks. Like Deus Ex


----------



## gamefreak14 (Mar 2, 2005)

*MODS...Whats with the damn 'guest' post..Remove my earlier post please!*


Storywise...The Max Payne series has to be the best. The story is very consitent, totally believable and the dark, brooding atmosphere almost lets you feel like you really are max, out to even the score. The almost poetic narrative simply blew me away..I can't wait for MP3...
Mafia - Very good story for an awesome game....sad they won't be making a sequel for it..
Half-Life had a great story but they totally trashed it in the sequel with a very subdued, uneventful ending....I'm not sure if valVe themselves know who the old 'man in black' really is.
Doom 3s story never really bothered me in the first place....The 'fear factor' felt so contrived that I started skipping those emails altogether...and you just go thru the motions.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 2, 2005)

MAFIA 
Max Payne


----------



## CyCo (Mar 2, 2005)

hey ppl in the heat of the action games lets not forget VICE CITY !!! 

i agree MP1&2 had a good storyline but  VC has an awesome one too and in the end u rule the city !@! 

and wat abt POP:SOT ?? awesome story ..especially the endin  ... still playin WW so will find out the full story later ... but its good till now ...


----------



## satanlives (Mar 2, 2005)

story wise id say
Metal gear solid which had an awesome twist in the end
Hey u guyz forgot the  resident evil series  
The king of the crop for me has to be pop ww as well as sot awesome story u know u feel connected to the prince especiall in ww and feel like  finishing the game to see what happns to the prince .
Ofcource max payne2 awesome story
hehehehhehhe hey mario had a nice story   
Also Unreal 2  really  awesome game and a cool story.


----------



## mamba (Mar 2, 2005)

painkiller


----------



## vysakh (Mar 2, 2005)

I liked Vice City. Basically you start from nothing and slowly but gradually you become the most rich person and starts controlling all the stuff


I also liked POP (both) , freelancer etc


----------



## DKant (Mar 2, 2005)

> painkiller



Hi cousin!


----------



## mamba (Mar 2, 2005)

DKant said:
			
		

> > painkiller
> 
> 
> 
> Hi cousin!



yo


----------



## GNUrag (Mar 2, 2005)

mamba said:
			
		

> yo


that's it?? that's all you wanted to say?
Plz dont misuse the quickreply feature like this.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 3, 2005)

*Nothing beats Far Cry on storyline or gameplay*

Far Cry offers unique storyline and game play along with some cool graphics whitch no other game could touch


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 3, 2005)

About Painkiller the story line is utter foolishness!!!!
How could a man get stuck b/w hell and heaven????
His past life is also not uncommon, then how!!!


----------



## infernus (Mar 3, 2005)

Metal Gear Solid 3:Snake Eater easily is the undisputed winner. Snake Eater rivals any storyline from Hollywood for the title of the most elaborate, intricate, and detailed plot in a long time.


----------



## Slam Team (Mar 3, 2005)

Love Max Payne Sequels ...and btw u guys forgot Warcraft 3..


----------



## mamba (Mar 4, 2005)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> mamba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey
vot , u  expect me 2 rite a full page essay . replied coz was said in gud humour , thats it

@arvind , didnt go through the whole thread before posting 'PAINKILLER' . 
seems 2 me even u didnt . DKant had posted quake III , n this was somethin in the same league , but believe me , hadnt read his post or wouldnt have posted in the first place . ne more explanations reqd .


----------



## tejesh (Mar 5, 2005)

For me , the PC game having the best storyline would be Max Payne 2.
Hitman series is good, too.
WWII shooters like CoD, Brothers in Arms are equally good.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 5, 2005)

Max Payne 2 seems to be the universal favourite. If a game without any ads and publicity can be so famous, imagine what it would have been like if they had gone for a publicity blitz here!


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 5, 2005)

In a world full of hype where they say a game is gonna be this and its gonna be that, and they promise too much and deliver too little (*cough*EtM*cough*) I think I like the part about Max Payne 2 where they said next to nothing and let it blow me off my feet. I prefer it this way though. Talk about modesty, those guys take the cake.


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 5, 2005)

THE BEST STORYLINE EVER IN ANY PC GAME RELEASED ON THIS EARTH SO FAR HAS GOT TO BE THE ONE IN 

*HALF LIFE 1 *


----------



## anshul_sood (Mar 21, 2005)

if you see the story the POP:WW is the best game out there.


----------



## neo_reloaded (Mar 22, 2005)

best story line maxpayne halflife pop warrior within is a bit confusing bt i liked the game


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 23, 2005)

Best Story line => NFS UG 2, maxpayne 2,  pop warrior within, ETC.


----------



## Raghav Talwar (Apr 5, 2005)

SIMS2  .It has no story line  .You have to complete the story of life


----------



## devil666 (Apr 5, 2005)

i think Max Payne has a good story line. not too sure about hitman though. too many loopholes in it to believe. I believe RPG's in general have good storyline because there is a lot of character development involved. Diablo 2, even though a good RPG, the story is doesnt seem to be of epic proportions. It seems more like, they had to give us a reason to hack those monsters to death. But the way they created the FMV sequences is awesome.

Consoles in general have games with better story lines. Metal Gear Solid is a fine example. Its story driven game and not the other way around. I'm not sure if anybody here will like those turn based RPG's like Final Fantasy. If you guys have the patience, you will really enjoy the Final Fantasy 6 and the superb story line. Next in line would be the Final Fantasies for Playstation. Legend of Zelda anyone? Link and Hyrule are defnitely a Legend. 

Has anyone have played Neverwinter Nights for the PC. another marvellous game. I've only played a few levels of it and i'm already loving it.


----------



## ashvidia (Apr 5, 2005)

I indeed felt the Hitman Series is the best for the challenging and interesting story line up of each game.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 5, 2005)

Hmmm , lets see, my favorites for the storyline would be

Knights of the Old Republic
Thief
Max Payne (Never had the chance to play MP2   )
Hitman 

In the beginning I used to like the storyline of Everquest in the beginning but after the expansions I found it boring.


----------



## allindrome (Apr 5, 2005)

I will have to say Hitman 2 , but I liked the storyline of Deus Ex the best followed by Max Payne 2.


----------



## capricorn9946 (Apr 6, 2005)

*gr8est of all Times!!!!!*

Whenever i play a game i select 3 important features of the game 1.Graphics,
                               2.Story line &
                               3.Startegy involved.
To me the games which has the best story line are MaxPayne, Return to Castle Wolfenstein,Hitman,Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six 3:Raven Shield and Hidden and Dangerous 2.
All these games have the excellent graphics and its really worth to play more than once.If any of you have not yet played Raven shield and H&D 2 then do try to get hold of these to particular games....they are just gr8!!!!!!! thats all i can say, i will give these 2 particular games 10/10 for being best in all the features.


----------



## pallavnawani (Apr 7, 2005)

My favourite stories are (In no particular order)
1. Baldur's gate 2
2. The Earth Lords ( Sharware RPG )
3. Diver Down ( Freeware RPG )
4. StarCraft

Biggest dissapointments were (In no particular order):
1. Warcraft 3
2. Max Payne 2

Games that were fun even without a real story (In no particular order):
1. Serious Sam 1 & 2
2. Diablo 2
3. Q3 Arena

Pallav


----------



## pallavnawani (Apr 7, 2005)

devil666 said:
			
		

> Has anyone have played Neverwinter Nights for the PC. another marvellous game. I've only played a few levels of it and i'm already loving it.



I have played it, and I have completed it - three times    .  Once as a mage, once as a sorceror, and once as a monk. The sorceror was the easiest of all - he is  just too powerful for anything else in a game. Using the sorceror, I defeated even Klauth the dragon with great ease.

Pallav


----------



## anuraag_01 (Apr 8, 2005)

u said it buddy...mafia really was good.

the digit review said that the gameplay can sometimes be drag, mainly because of the scripted nature of the missions. the what the @#$#.....i didn't mind the _scripted nature_ of the game what with such a brilliant script!

the ending scene was simply brilliant!

but not max payne 2...i guess the story line was too contorted and hecknayed.


----------



## (S)aint (Apr 10, 2005)

Did everyone just forget HALO!!!
And i even liked WarcraftIII and the Frozen Throne storyline 
The cut scenes were just amazin..........


----------



## boom (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey nobody played Syberia? Syberia and Syberia 2 makes a great story together. You have to play them together to enjoy


----------



## ratzee199 (Apr 13, 2005)

*best story line*

guys don't u heard of THE LONGEST JOURNEY???also SYBERIA 1 & 2. max payne 2 (ending )was gr8.


----------



## devil666 (Apr 14, 2005)

pallavnawani said:
			
		

> devil666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo man pallav. Finally someone who played Neverwinter nights. I just finished chapter 1 using barbarian. Sorcerers are easy to play with i guess.. because they can take out all the monsters from a distance. But i love melee fighters. barbarians, paladins. But its sooo long man. Taking away a lot of my time. Guess i will have to wait until my end sems are over to start playing it full time. I'm sooo sorry this is off topic.


----------



## psappuin (Apr 14, 2005)

Sab se badiya story tou Max payne 1 aur max payne 2 ki  hi hai
amit


----------



## virtual_insanity (Apr 15, 2005)

- Far Cry
- Soldier of fortune


----------



## escape7 (Apr 25, 2005)

I think Deus Ex had a good story line, Warcraft III was also no bad.


----------



## shaunak (Apr 28, 2005)

max payne
vice city


----------



## vignesh (Apr 28, 2005)

I liked age of empires ,max payne ,doom  and  duke


----------



## kinshuksunil (Apr 30, 2005)

i will vote for Mafia, Max Payne 2, Half Life 2, Half Life 1, Max Payne 1, Doom 3..... story wise


----------



## tarey_g (May 1, 2005)

@kinshuk , DOOM3 ????????????????????????????????????????????????


        

Doom3 never had a storyline IMO    



btw my priority list

MAFIA
MAX PAYNE 
RESIDENT EVIL 2
RESIDENT EVIL 3
TENCHU
HL2


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 1, 2005)

Beisdes Max Payne, Mafia was one hell of a story and that too with one hell of a gameplay expirience. Looked similar to the GTA series, yet was so different from GTA!


----------



## gamefreak14 (May 1, 2005)

Mafia was one of the finest GTA clones ever released...Do you know that they'd included a video file to be played if you tried to use a pirated copy?...Check your cds rt now..it's pretty funny...


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 1, 2005)

Did they? I will have to check my copy which is with my friend. Never knew about it!


----------



## Scott Evo (May 1, 2005)

IMO Max Payne 1 & 2, My Fav. Game of all time.


----------



## mako_123 (May 1, 2005)

*hi*

Well 

Syberia 1 and syberia 2 has also got a great storyline.


----------



## sumitava_b (May 3, 2005)

Great!! Here I got another fan of Syberia......Totally agreed, apart from eye-catching graphics, this game has a engrossing story with loads of interesting characters....Awesome Adventure!!


----------



## Prithwish (May 3, 2005)

I guess GTA 3 has the best story atleast to the level i have reached.......and Medal of Honor, Allied assault has a very realistic touch.


----------



## chinmay (May 3, 2005)

maan half life 2 rocks


----------



## vs_sriram (May 3, 2005)

IMO,the Top 6 Storylines are :

1)Beyond Good & Evil [Very Funny/Emotional]
2)Max Payne 1 & 2 [Very Emotional]
3)ONI [Very Emotional]
4)NOLF 1/2 [Very Funny]
5)HL/HL2 [Mixed]
6)Zelda : Ocarina of Time [Mixed]


----------



## gauravcreations (May 4, 2005)

*my favorite*

GTA - Vice City


----------



## MalcolmX (May 5, 2005)

i can't believe that there are not so many posts pointing out to gta games which have the best storylines usually and even max payne rox!!


----------



## intense_dude (May 8, 2005)

accordin to me Dues x , HL and Halo had the best storyline................................


----------



## Tux (May 8, 2005)

MAX PAYNE. no doubt.
It brings tear when Sexy mona dies..


----------



## sumitava_b (May 9, 2005)

Watch ur language, Tux.....Moderators are watching


----------



## digitally_digitized (May 11, 2005)

Yeah i agree max payne had a gud storyline... but the game that i ve played that has the best story is second sight.... it was awsome


----------



## wizrulz (May 11, 2005)

@ digitally....whats second sight is all abt , never heard of????


----------



## domin8r (May 11, 2005)

*On the top...*

I think with game story lines, we're talking about stuff that keeps the user glued in to the action, all the while making him feel that he is in someway responsible for the way game turns out. In this respect, although full of crappy gameplay, DeusEX had a storyline that could go either way depending on the action the user took. For sheer immersement, "Warcraft III: Rein Of Chaos" takes the cake. How all the different races come together to save earth, or eventually fail to do so, is definitely great. With game sequels popping up everyday, Half Life & Gordon's fight for survival is the winner. How Valve have kept the climax for the third edition of the franchise is totally enthralling.


----------



## enoonmai (May 11, 2005)

Enthralling, says you. Rabidly frustrating, says I.  I am a truly foaming-at-the-mouth, rabid fan of the HL series, but the ending was a bit too much even for me. I can understand the Matrix Reloaded type cliffhanger ending, but an ending like that for a game that's not going to hit shelves at least until 2007 is a really bad move. I had half a mind to butcher Marc Laidlaw in the worst possible manner after I went "Huh! Wha..?" when the game ended. The only letdown for me in the whole game was the ending.


----------



## digitally_digitized (May 11, 2005)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> @ digitally....whats second sight is all abt , never heard of????



Its like Max Payne basically.... but u have psychic powers.... its really fun to play and has one of the best storylines and background music....


----------



## domin8r (May 13, 2005)

Enthralling, yes. Frustrating, to some. They will have to keep something for the 3rd edition, or for Aftermath.


----------



## g0rd0n (May 13, 2005)

*Re: On the top...*



			
				domin8r said:
			
		

> Half Life & Gordon's fight for survival is the winner. How Valve have kept the climax for the third edition of the franchise is totally enthralling.



Yes, HL2  be it has a nice storyline , BUT also i love the way the story of HALO proceeds step by step. Max payne 1,2 & GTA series well those are classics . 

& abt HL3 ! ,  its will be started after the expansion pack(Half Life 2:Aftermath) is finnished off with , Rumor has it that in the third edition of the series u will play as  as  *Alyx Vance* , rather than good'ol *Gordon Freeman* 
Lets see just wait and see how that works out  :roll:


----------



## Muad'dib (May 13, 2005)

Final Fantasy 7 is the best game ever made, storywise.
People might argue that its a PS game, but a PC version was released as well so technically it can be counted as PC.
If you aint played it, then you aint played a game.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 13, 2005)

HL3 as Alyx? Nah man, that would suck. Playing as Alyx in Hl2 spinoffs is ok, much like BS or OF, but HL3 as her, I don't think that a good idea.


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 14, 2005)

What better story than Harry Potter. All the three games based on the stories are ver good.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 14, 2005)

Though kiddish you might agree.

And there is infact a 4th game based on the Potter universe, the Quidditch game.


----------



## pallavnawani (May 14, 2005)

> What better story than Harry Potter. All the three games based on the stories are ver good.


Harry potter games, Max Payne 2, HL2, etc good story lines? Well, I suppose everybody have their own likes and dislikes 

I think that MP2 did not have a good story line. Well, at least the dialogue was way overdone. About 20% of the dialogs were about a bullet in a head. I dislike vague statements which pretend to be profound. Max payne had them in spades. I thought they were totally misplaced. Then again, Max Payne would get shot/meet an accident, and wind up in a hospital. Again, and again. 

HL2 story is an ad hoc concotion because they had to make a sequel to HL1 which had no story whatsoever. As is usual in such situations, they mixed and matched and came up with something. It is no better than the stories that are seen with some of the freeware games. Funny thing is that freeware projects which make a big storyline before hand are usually not completed 

What about you try Baldur's Gate 2 and The Earth Lords for some nice stories? Both are RPGs.

Pallav


----------



## club_pranay (May 16, 2005)

i think the AWARD FOR THE BEST STORY GOES TO ..... *Rockstar Game's MAX PAYNE series*
you can actually feel yourself in the story.. esp the ending of MP2 i loved it...


----------



## [flAsh] (May 16, 2005)

Hitman series, and the Punisher and MAX PAYNE has got really good story line


----------



## netcracker (May 16, 2005)

There is a Old RPG game called Crono TRigger...Anybody heard of this Game?It is not PC but snes game.I played on my PC using Emulator It has A Woderful Storyline Involing Time travel and is realy good for such a old game.

Now I like HL2,DOOM3,Maxpayne and C&C and HALO2


----------



## collinsangelo (May 17, 2005)

*MAX PAYNE 2*

Storyline of max payne II is also awsome..


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 17, 2005)

Mafia
Half Life II
Prince of Persia : Sands of Time
Prince of Persia : Warroir Within
Medal of Honor : Pacific Assault
Pirates of the Carribean


----------



## sagsall4u (May 18, 2005)

* CS HAS THE BEST STORY CT's KICK T's and vice versa   *


----------



## wizrulz (May 19, 2005)

*i agree*



			
				club_pranay said:
			
		

> i think the AWARD FOR THE BEST STORY GOES TO ..... *Rockstar Game's MAX PAYNE series*
> you can actually feel yourself in the story.. esp the ending of MP2 i loved it...


 I also agree that MAX PAYNE 2 rules in for award for best storyline. It gets u involved and u keep thinking about it after even after u stop playing it. Max payne also had good story after all, it got my heart pumping and also some times crying and some times fearful ........so emotionally enthralling game ....MAX PAYNE RULES......


----------



## rohanbee (May 19, 2005)

Actually it is easy to talk about new games. The game which still stands in my mind as having a very involving and mystrey shrouded story has been "MYST"

I dont think any other game has had an impact on me "storywise" after it.


----------



## sagsall4u (May 20, 2005)

*Re: i agree*

hit ass


----------



## teknoPhobia (May 21, 2005)

In terms of rank

KOTOR I
Max Payne 1 then 2
Mafia


----------



## bendre123 (Jun 9, 2005)

i also agree that  max paypane series is awesome.
it has very woderful storyline.
 i played max payne1 and I really got excited.
and also wolf3d story is also very good


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 11, 2005)

Max Payne 1 and 2. Also Hitman 2.
Also Harry Potter 3.
Also NFS Underground.


----------



## abhijith (Jun 12, 2005)

popww , maxpayne2 are good


----------



## shwetanshu (Jun 12, 2005)

i like Max Payne and the Great Escape by Gotham Games based on the famous movie by the same name


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 12, 2005)

Max payne 2 8)  ,IGI 2 both are pretty good. Former one was just great.


----------



## Biplav (Jun 14, 2005)

anyone with lor: return of the king???
man wat awesome graphics and excellent game play.!!!doesnt seem to end!!1
try it 2day


----------



## kukasa (Jun 14, 2005)

Ashwin Saxena said:
			
		

> Max Payne 1 and 2. Also Hitman 2.
> Also Harry Potter 3.
> Also NFS Underground.


Can u tell me the story of nfs? I played it thrice but never found one.
Ug 2 seems to have one tho. Still its poor.
Dont take it to heart man. The games are awesome anyway. I wudnt have played them otherwise


----------



## kukasa (Jun 14, 2005)

POP:WW
Played it several times. With multiple storyline its awesome. In regular one when u kill the princess second time, her dialogues make u hate urself for killing her. For once u wud love the villain more than the hero. 
the other one is even better . kaileena is really hot in the last video


----------



## devianthulk (Jun 16, 2005)

1 > Mafia --- the best storyline & dialogues
     The cinematics are so intense  you feel like you're watching a good gangster flick. Reminded me of movies like The Godfather and Goodfellas.

2 > Max Payne 1 & 2
       Romantic storyline ..... pretty good.


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Jun 18, 2005)

according to me the best story line a game had or atleast whcih i have played is  DEUSX it had almost 4 to 5 diifrent endings and in between any action u did affected the final out come   second game whcih has a good story line up is half life 1 and 2


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jun 21, 2005)

Without Doubt, Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos has the best storyline ever.


----------



## sunnydiv (Jun 21, 2005)

yeh man, warcraft was really nice,

but nothing beats pacman


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 22, 2005)

my vote goes for hitman dudes

and mxpayne !!!1

the best storyline


----------



## juggler (Jun 24, 2005)

max payne 1 and 2 have the best story line


----------



## plasmafire (Jun 28, 2005)

Mafia had the best story.. only game i connected with..


----------



## King_Niral (Jun 28, 2005)

MAX payne 1 & 2 , Legacy of kain DEFIANCE , Mafia , etc !!!!


CHEERS !!!


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jun 29, 2005)

Half Life and Morrowind have a good story too. Star Wars: KOTOR I/II also had amazing stories especially KOTOR I.


----------



## Charley (Jun 29, 2005)

King_Niral said:
			
		

> MAX payne 1 & 2 , Legacy of kain DEFIANCE , Mafia , etc !!!!
> 
> 
> CHEERS !!!



I dont know how much gud is that legacy of kain .... I've played it but I dont feel its too good to be there with the best.


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Jul 23, 2005)

According to me:

Mafia & Max Payne


----------



## hack expert (Jul 24, 2005)

well Maxpayne 1\2 amazing 
Hitman series was equally good


----------



## wolfff (Aug 6, 2005)

Half Life... the best pc game ever made... bar none.


----------



## raasm287 (Aug 6, 2005)

wolfff said:
			
		

> Half Life... the best pc game ever made... bar none.



mate I am in complete agreement with ya.
 HL rocks


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 6, 2005)

Freedom Fighters has a good one...
Punisher too has a good one...


----------



## aceman (Aug 8, 2005)

Star Wars:Knights of the old republic had a excellent story line, expecally at the point when the user finds that he is Revan:The sith lord


----------



## Hells_Fury (Aug 8, 2005)

aceman said:
			
		

> Star Wars:Knights of the old republic had a excellent story line, expecally at the point when the user finds that he is Revan:The sith lord


I totally agree with you but you just spoiled the game for those who havent played it...


----------



## aceman (Aug 9, 2005)

Hells_Fury said:
			
		

> aceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



                        sorry, but i hope that U had played it before reading this post


----------



## premrajeev (Aug 9, 2005)

My marks goes to Max Payne 1,2
I like DOOM3, Halflife 1 was my all time favourite, HL2 was OK.

Hey nobody says a word about GTA's ....
I belive San Andreas is having a very good storyline............It's just concentrated on u, though.

In fact, I havent played many of the games mentioned in this discussion, so there must be better options, but these are my favourites.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 9, 2005)

Bhagat Singh imo


----------



## kau_therock (Aug 13, 2005)

FAR CRY


----------



## vmp_vivek (Aug 13, 2005)

Mafia was awesome in its story line. So was GTA Vice City.


----------



## vijayant (Aug 14, 2005)

*Hitman rullez!*

yeah guyz hit man 1,2,3and even4[not yet played just saw trailer]all r the best


----------



## huzaifa b arab (Aug 19, 2005)

I jus luv Max Payne series cuz of graphics,game play & story line....


----------



## Hells_Fury (Aug 24, 2005)

Diablo II has a really good story.


----------



## Charley (Aug 24, 2005)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Bhagat Singh imo



Infact I didnt find this game any better. I think they should have improved on the game much more.


----------

